# Alaska Shown in Winter Solitude...Wild and Beautiful



## SeaBreeze (Sep 24, 2014)

Here's a short video of Alaska, shown in its wild and beautiful winter solitude.  Areas are Colony Glacier, Girdwood, Portage, Eagle River, Talkeetna and Denali State Park.


----------



## Falcon (Sep 24, 2014)

If global warming continues,  in a few years it will be the #1  vacationing spot.

But right NOW;  BRRRRRRRRRRR!


----------

